# What kind of loose mineral do you use for your dairy goats?



## Hobby Farm (Aug 25, 2011)

Getting ready to shop for a new mineral, as I am not satisfied with the Purina one I am currently using.  What brand/type do you use for your dairy goats?


----------



## elevan (Aug 25, 2011)

My goats currently get Manna Pro.  But I just found someplace that can order Sweetlix for me and will be switching to that on Friday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 25, 2011)

Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8 loose mineral


----------



## PJisaMom (Aug 25, 2011)

Cargill Right Now Onyx (for cattle)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 25, 2011)

sweetlix meat maker
and cargill Right now onyx for cattle are both really good onse. 

We use a co-op brand, but from the ingredience label and how much the goats consume it is a very good one as well. 

You want to see very little ingredience listed with oxides in them. this is a slow deigesting form of the mineral.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 25, 2011)

Bar Ale loose minerals.  Its made in California, I don't know how available it is out of state.  My goats like it.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 25, 2011)

I am now using Hoegger's Mineral.  The goats seem to like it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 25, 2011)

The sweetlix for goats specifies that it is for meat goats, is it good for dairy also? Does it really matter? I am on the same search and have been looking tonight trying to decide on a good one that works well for my dairy girls as well as my bucklings and wether


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweetlix is a 16 to 8 ratio of calcium to phosphorus, which is good for bucks and whethers to decrease the chances of getting Urinary calculi. 

YOur does would also benifit from this ratio.  many of the other minerals are also 16:8

But I can tell you Purina is not. It has less calcium in it and shouldn't be fed to males, unless you know how to balance there diet. 

sweetlix is fine for all goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 26, 2011)

I use ADM Goat Power.  I've been trying to find Onyx Right Now around here but no luck so far....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I use ADM Goat Power.  I've been trying to find Onyx Right Now around here but no luck so far....


I would also like to try onyx, but it hasn't exactly jumped into the back of my truck yet.  I have been meaing to make some more phone calls, I asked the feed store that carries that line of products and they haven't exactlyl jumped in with both feet to order for me. instead they tried to get me to buy purina. I told them straight up that I wasn't interested in that brand of minerals. they said it was pretty much the same thing.  It annoyed me they would say that just to make a sale.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing.  I called my mill and ordered a bag of the Cargill.  My does are showing some signs of copper deficiency, and the Cargill has the highest copper content.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

Manna Pro Goat-seems to be the best & highest copper content I can find around here.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 9, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I am now using Hoegger's Mineral.  The goats seem to like it.


X2


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 18, 2011)

I just got some sweetlix magnum milk. The calcium is lower than on the meatmaker and it says its for feeding with a legume diet. Since I feed alfalfa, should my boys be ok on this or should I get the one higher in calcium and change their hay? I thought that boys do better on lower calcium to help prevent stones?
Kat


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I just got some sweetlix magnum milk. The calcium is lower than on the meatmaker and it says its for feeding with a legume diet. Since I feed alfalfa, should my boys be ok on this or should I get the one higher in calcium and change their hay? I thought that boys do better on lower calcium to help prevent stones?
> Kat


It's not usually calcium that causes UC but the phosphorus.

Alfalfa is a legume that is higher in calcium...you can use it with the mineral for your boys if you wish - but personally I'd get a mineral that is 2:1  Cah for the boys.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Sep 19, 2011)

We use Vigortone V3.


----------

